# THANK YOU Chihuahuasloveme!!! PIC HEAVY!



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

HI Everyone!! I've been lurking here for months now (posted a while back once or twice). I own Hibou, my 6 month, 3.5lb Chihuahua girl, aka the love of my life! 

Ove the past few months we bought a few little sweaters from Chihuahuasloveme and we just LOVE them & wanted to show them off 

First is her Louis Vuitton shirt





































And she also got a Juicy Couture hoodie, which we LOVVVE!!














































Also, she has her very own site, which we would LOVE if you checked it out  HIBOU LOVES HER DADS

and add her as a friend on Facebook: Hibou TheChi | Facebook

ENJOY! xo


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry the quality is so bad, I have to use my phone camera


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Precious! Ok I need to know where you found that awesome white collar in the first pic, and I need to know now!!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww my doggies have their own facebook too. AveryandAudrey is their name


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

So adorable! I (or rather Luxie) just added you on tumblr!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

love the pics  love the FB page ( but my crew doesn't have one to join you) love the picture site....you guys are amazing with your photos! The cloths are great and seem to fit her so well...how big is she?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Such a little sweetie. And I love the pictures on your site, some of them are unusal, wich makes them more memorable. I particularly love the one of her holding her chewie and of her tail. Wouldn't have thought to take pics like that.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey you! Nice to see you back. 

Your little Hibou is prettier than ever, great pics.
Love how you match her collars with her outfits.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

She is a cutie! I love the LV sweater, I've been looking around
for one just like that one ever since I saw it posted here.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> She is a cutie! I love the LV sweater, I've been looking around
> for one just like that one ever since I saw it posted here.



I think I found it for you...

dog beds, luxury dog beds – Waggs to Riches Offering Luxury Dog Beds, Furniture and More

The name is "LV signature tee" So you can Google and see if they sell it
elsewhere. I definitely think it exists for cheaper too, 55$ sounds a bit high.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

22.99$ here...

Louis Vuitton dog collars and leash


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Cute pics ..added you on FB....love the shirts


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow! What an overwhelming response!! Thank you everyone for the amazing comments & compliments!

Hibou is like our child, she comes everywhere with us! Because I work at a vet hospital I can bring her to work with me so she is very social and adjusts to new places so well!

The collar from the first few pictures was a gift to us from one of the Vets we work with, but I think she got it at Homesense or Winners.

The unusual pictures (tail, paws holding chew stick etc) are curtesy of Hibou's other dad. He LOVES photography and is very creative with different shots etc.

My Little Hibou weighs just over 3lbs and just loves to dress up & be spoiled!!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> 22.99$ here...
> 
> Louis Vuitton dog collars and leash


Thank you LS :love5:


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very cute pics, love the green hoodie


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Love her clothes and collars!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone! We're REALLLY going to try to become more active on here. We creep multiple times every day, not we just need to start posting!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay thanks for the pics she looks great in both of them wish I had more xs for you! Looking forward to more posts I've also been slacking lol.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HOW CUTE! I love her matching outfits and collars too! Oh my! Just adorable! Where did you find the collar in the last picture with her juicy shirt on? I LOVE it!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the clothes and the white collar is to die for.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! I am absolutely dyin' over the Louis V T-shirt and especially the collar!!! Lulu has never worn a collar and I don't know how she would like one but for one like that I might have to try. She is soooooo adorable. Keep posting those pics--I love to see.


----------

